# Pedders???



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I did a search but didn't find anything to my question. I will take my 2004 gto out to the track maybe 1 or 2 times a year, not very much. It is not my DD and It only comes out 2 or 3 times a week from April -Sept. (I live in MN) I am about to put all the bolt ons wednesday (there telling me it will be around 420ish wrhp. Everyone is saying to get a new suspension and drive shaft. Which pedders should I go with? and everyone says I need to beef up the ass end of the car if I want to go 427 or S/C. What do they mean, axels?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

they mean axle stubs and half shafts. if you have your heart set on Pedders then the street 2 would probably be what you want. you can piece the parts together from other vendors and get the same performance cheaper. Lovells, King, Energy Suspension, Noltec, Harrop and Koni all make great products too.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

yes, look for upgraded axle stubs or half shafts


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Dan81 said:


> Hey guys, I did a search but didn't find anything to my question. I will take my 2004 gto out to the track maybe 1 or 2 times a year, not very much. It is not my DD and It only comes out 2 or 3 times a week from April -Sept. (I live in MN) I am about to put all the bolt ons wednesday (there telling me it will be around 420ish wrhp. Everyone is saying to get a new suspension and drive shaft. Which pedders should I go with? and everyone says I need to beef up the ass end of the car if I want to go 427 or S/C. What do they mean, axels?



Hello, if you haven't already done so take a look at our site. We have billet axle stubs, 300m cv shafts, aluminum one piece drive shaft that can handle 900hp and many more parts. Take a look at our site and give me a call if you have any questions.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

Dan81 said:


> Hey guys, I did a search but didn't find anything to my question. I will take my 2004 gto out to the track maybe 1 or 2 times a year, not very much. It is not my DD and It only comes out 2 or 3 times a week from April -Sept. (I live in MN) I am about to put all the bolt ons wednesday (there telling me it will be around 420ish wrhp. Everyone is saying to get a new suspension and drive shaft. Which pedders should I go with? and everyone says I need to beef up the ass end of the car if I want to go 427 or S/C. What do they mean, axels?


if you need any questions about PEDDERS Call me 908-892-1882...Frank


----------

